# Pics of celebs you think are *hot*



## ette (Jul 28, 2006)

LOL I love Tom Welling, although some say he's too perfect looking lmao.













To me, Jesse Meltcafe is DISGUSTINGLY perfect. I don't like him lol, he's cute.
Paul Walker is a hottie too, and this guy:


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 28, 2006)

BILLY CORGAN!!!!


The things I'd do to this man!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 28, 2006)

This man gives me "OOOMMMPPPHHH!!!" in all the right places.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 28, 2006)

Kenny Chesney and Paul Walker. *diddle*


----------



## lara (Jul 28, 2006)

Mmm-mmm, Paul Guilfoyle. I wouldn't kick him out of bed. :brow:


----------



## Raerae (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm still a Johnny Depp fan.  Except for Charlie and the Chocolate Factory.  I refused to see that movie on the basis that it was the one time he didn' look yummy hot LOL.

You can send me Heath Ledger too.  Although his portrayal in Brokeback kinda wierded me out lol, not the gay premise, but the first lovemaking scene...  I was watching it with my Mom and we were both like, "OH MY GOD!" LOL

Heh was watching Law and Order: SVU and was like  i totally forgot how hot Christopher Meloni is lol...


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jul 30, 2006)

Raerae, how could you forget how hot Chris Meloni is??? The man is so damn sexy !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











well I loveee my Vin Diesel <3







and of course...CHRIS !! 

this pic is such a turn-on
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











and my fave one ::


----------



## Raerae (Jul 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 
_Raerae, how could you forget how hot Chris Meloni is??? The man is so damn sexy !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
OMG why do you think I watch SVU LOL...  Watched Oz too fer a bit while I had the movie channels...

he needs to go shirtless in SVU more often I think.


----------



## Wattage (Jul 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 
_Raerae, how could you forget how hot Chris Meloni is??? The man is so damn sexy !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











well I loveee my Vin Diesel <3







and of course...CHRIS !! 

this pic is such a turn-on
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











and my fave one ::



_

 
OMG I love this!! I love it b/c my SO and Harold look almost exactly the same... my SO is just darker skinned. I got hot watching that movie! What a dork!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jul 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_OMG I love this!! I love it b/c my SO and Harold look almost exactly the same... my SO is just darker skinned. I got hot watching that movie! What a dork! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

haha the guy on the left is Chris Meloni !! hahahaha...so sexyy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










and I only watch Oz because of Chris..his clothes always seem to fall off in the show


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 30, 2006)

Wentworth Miller, omfg. I love to see Juneplum post for that reason


----------



## MACtress (Jul 30, 2006)

lol tom brady of the ne patriots and ace young does it for me lately.....


----------



## Raerae (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey xmrsvindieselx is that a thong in your signature lol...


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Jul 31, 2006)

Josh Holloway





Wentworth Miller





Kiefer Sutherland





Eddie Cibrian





I have a thing for the CSI boys
William L. Petersen





Gary Dourdan





George Eads





Hugh Laurie! 





Adam Brody





Channing Tatum 





Johnny Depp





Owen and Luke Wilson





Ryan Gosling





Heath Ledger





jake gyllenhaal





Joaquin Phoenix





David Tennant





Josh Lucas





The worst thing is....I could carry on a lot longer haha!


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Jul 31, 2006)

I also agree With Tom Welling and Christopher Meloni 100% haha


----------



## a914butterfly (Jul 31, 2006)

i dont know how to post pictures, but julian mcmahon from NIP/TUCK (dr. Christian Troy) (he is also on some eposodes of CHARMED) is so freakin HOT!!! i'd leave my hubby and do him in a minute!!!


----------



## Jaim (Jul 31, 2006)

Eric Szmanda






Jason Lee


Haha.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 31, 2006)

hehe i love these threads, not only do you get to look at hot guys, you get to see how different people's taiste's in men are.  Not all the guys in those photos do it for me, but at least they do it for someone! LOL


----------



## litlaur (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_I'm still a Johnny Depp fan.  Except for Charlie and the Chocolate Factory.  I refused to see that movie on the basis that it was the one time he didn' look yummy hot LOL._

 
Have you seen _Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas_? I love him no matter what. I think he's an incredibly intriguing person. Who else...

Beck





Trent Reznor









"Tyler Durden"





Rivers Cuomo


----------



## Raerae (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *litlaur* 
_"Tyler Durden"



_

 
OMG Brad was so gorgeous in that movie lol...


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 1, 2006)

Tom Welling got married where i live! (martha's vineyard)

i think the following people are hot:






Adam brody





shaun white





Jonathan Rhys Meyers





conor oberst





orlando bloom





jake gyllenhaal, who've met many of times, he comes and visits a lot





the pepsi guy from their old commercials with the hotdog


----------



## stacey (Aug 1, 2006)

Orli 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *drool*
Adrien Brody (is cute)
And JAson from Laguna Beach...

that's all off the top of my head.


----------



## user5 (Aug 1, 2006)

​


----------



## Alexa (Aug 1, 2006)

aahh yes...Tom Welling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  ALSO

Shane West





Ryan Phillipe


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_Hey xmrsvindieselx is that a thong in your signature lol..._

 

haha i think so..i just got it from a website that does those slogan things lol


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 1, 2006)

Adam Brody<3!!!









Heath Ledger





jake gyllenhaal





chad michael murray





Jared Padalecki









both




they look hot in house of wax


----------



## Professor Fate (Aug 3, 2006)

/thread


----------



## Raerae (Aug 4, 2006)

Pics of boys only please! =P


----------



## Tyester (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_Pics of boys only please! =P_

 
Negative.


----------



## Professor Fate (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_Pics of boys only please! =P_

 

jealous of beautiful christina?


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 4, 2006)

im gonna agree with Christopher Meloni, Channing Tatum, Eddie Cibrian, the other guy from CSI,






 Jason Wiles





Jesse Metcalf

im sure theres more but i cant remmeber them all.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 
_jealous of beautiful christina?_

 
Nope, girls just dont do it for me is all, i'd rather look the the boi's =P


----------



## kimmy (Aug 4, 2006)

John Pettibone




mmmmmmm <33


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jul 11, 2007)

Had to add my crushes-in no particular order

Johnny Depp
Taye Diggs 
Alejandro Sanz (he is sexy as F*ck especially in the La Tortura video)


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 11, 2007)

Ryan Reynolds- Hot Face and a HOT body to match!






And I agree- Julian Mcmahon when he was on charmed was dang sexy!


----------



## Showgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Am I the only one who thinks comedian Eddie Izzard is the hottest man on the planet? (funny, cute, AND wears MAC - what's not to like, lol?

http://orothon.com/FunnyStuff/Eddie_...2_feathers.jpg
http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?im...10  %26hl%3Den
http://skirts.provocateuse.com/image..._izzard_01.jpg

And Hugh Jackman and Guy Pierce are both beautiful enough to make me consider moving to Australia lol!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/collective/dnaimages/memento.jpg


http://www.bbc.co.uk/collective/dnaimages/memento.jpg


----------



## ette (Jul 11, 2007)

Okay:
JOSH DUHAMEL...delicious


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jul 11, 2007)

Axl Rose






Duff McKagan <3






Johnny Depp


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jul 12, 2007)

*Carmine Giovinazzo AKA Danny Messer form CSI:NY*


----------



## juicyaddict (Jul 12, 2007)

Matthew McConaughey is my number one!





I also like Johnny Depp, Will Smith, Leonardo DiCaprio, Patrick Dempsey... I know there are more


----------



## aziajs (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C_Addiction* 

 
_*Carmine Giovinazzo AKA Danny Messer form CSI:NY*




_

 
Oh yeah!  He could get it.  I watch the show just for him.  OOOOhhh...and on CSI - Gary Dourdan. Hmmmm.

But onto my love from waaaaaay back who has come back into the picture:

*SHEMAR MOORE*







AND....*ERIC DANE*!!!







OOOOHHH...Ok one more.  I forgot *DAVID BECKHAM*


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jul 13, 2007)

so this thread is back?!! and how could i forget my rickyyyyyyyy?!?!?!?











and pete. oh yum. i met him a few years ago and we kissed. im not even fucking with you. it was so accidental. he leaned in to kiss my cheek and took me by surprise and we kissed for a good 5 seconds. hahah im such a loser i know i knowwwwwwww.






and you know how i feel about these men..






>

just a day out with chris meloni hahaha. im a loser. i know. shut up.

oh.




yum.


----------



## aquarius11 (Jul 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_so this thread is back?!! and how could i forget my rickyyyyyyyy?!?!?!?











and pete. oh yum. i met him a few years ago and we kissed. im not even fucking with you. it was so accidental. he leaned in to kiss my cheek and took me by surprise and we kissed for a good 5 seconds. hahah im such a loser i know i knowwwwwwww.






and you know how i feel about these men..






>

just a day out with chris meloni hahaha. im a loser. i know. shut up.

oh.




yum._

 
Anjieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!  Duuuuuuuude...you are KILLING me with these Ricky and Chris pics!!!!  OMG!!  *dies from sexiness overdose*

And you kissed Pete?  WTF, girl?  

Oh. Lord.  Those Ricky pics are making me CRAZY!!  Gah...he is FINE!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aquarius11* 

 
_Anjieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!  Duuuuuuuude...you are KILLING me with these Ricky and Chris pics!!!!  OMG!!  *dies from sexiness overdose*

And you kissed Pete?  WTF, girl?  

Oh. Lord.  Those Ricky pics are making me CRAZY!!  Gah...he is FINE!_

 
I'm very very sorry Renee!!!!! you know i just cant help it.. when i see ricky and chris.. its like..mmmhmm.. hahaha yeaa lets not get into that!!!!!

but i totally kissed pete =]

much love to you xoxo


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Jul 15, 2007)

GAVIN ROSSDALE!!!!!!!!!!!!! he married gwen stefani but was really picturing it was me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jul 15, 2007)

Dude, is Ricky touching his penis head in the pic???!!! LMFAO!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_Dude, is Ricky touching his penis head in the pic???!!! LMFAO!_

 
he was thinking about me when it was taken!!!!!


----------

